

 Samsung i900 Omnia now Official: Samsung's answer to the IPhone - aitoehigie
http://www.itechnews.net/

======
brk
Neat, but as soon as I get to the "Windows mobile" part I hit the back button.

~~~
axod
You beat me to it. The rest of the article is irrelevant.

------
mojuba
_The 5MP camera does also smile detection..._

Waiting for "funny moment detector", "a la Bresson genius shot detector" and
of course "reddit top story detector".

Seriously, it has always been practically impossible to compete with Apple
with products that simply copy them. If you want to kill^H^H^H^H compete with
iPhone, do something really different.

------
tom
Dang, did I end up on "tech gadget news" again? I totally meant to to Hacker
News. I am not good at the internets ...

------
jimbokun
How much?

